# Recommend Breeder New England Area



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think these folks fit your bill and they do all appropriate testing. Poodles de Grenier


----------



## JESR41163 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks!  They are one of three breeders I've found. I have contacted them, another has said they don't wish to adopt out to a family with small children and a third is in Canada and might be a good prospect


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I think these folks fit your bill and they do all appropriate testing. Poodles de Grenier


Poodles de Grenier is a fabulous choice. Natalie is a leader in breeding for diversity and a co-author of a scientific article on the effects of inbreeding on poodle auto immune diseases.

There is at least one high-volume puppy producer in New England that doesn't crop tails. But they have produced dogs with serious health and temperament problems and their breeding dogs are kept in overcrowded kennels. Best to stay away from high-volume breeders.


----------

